# Potatoes



## berrya (Feb 17, 2020)

Does anyone ever do baby potatoes on the smoker?  A local catering company does these and I am trying to make them similar but the skin seems to always be too tough when I do them.


----------



## buzzy (Feb 17, 2020)

This what ur looking for ?






						Smoked smashed potatoes
					

Get 2 # of small potatoes, 1 quart chicken broth & some EVOO Put potatoes & broth in a pot  Might need to add a little water.  Bring to a boil until soft  About 20 min. Drain & let cool for 5 min. I use a qt mason to smash them but use whatever is handy.  Don’t smash to far or will fall apart A...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## berrya (Feb 17, 2020)

buzzy said:


> This what ur looking for ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not exactly, but I like that method!  I will have to try that out


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 19, 2020)

Maybe rub in oil, no salt and a bit more higher temp may help.

I don’t have a great answer but if you like potatoes, this method by 

 chilerelleno
 is pretty awesome. I do light crusted, let them cool, and reheat when time is right in the smoker all the time.






						Salt Crusted Potatoes
					

Salt Crusted Potatoes  Method #1, Heavy Salt Crust 2.5lbs New Potatoes 1/4C Sea salt Several sprigs of fresh Rosemary and/or Thyme  In a large, deep skillet place potatoes in a single layer and just barely cover with water. Add the salt and herbs, bring to a fast boil and continue till all the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Steve H (Feb 19, 2020)

Following.....


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 19, 2020)

berrya said:


> Does anyone ever do baby potatoes on the smoker?  A local catering company does these and I am trying to make them similar but the skin seems to always be too tough when I do them.


Two ways to help keep the skins soft and delicious.
Either boil till just tender and then smoke, or
rub skins with oil or bacon grease before smoking.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks for posting this berrya! I'm hoping to fire up the offset tomorrow for my first smoke of the year and wanted to do some small potatoes instead of beans as a side. I was getting ready to ask for ideas when lo and behold there your post is!
:-)


----------

